# Outlaw question



## papasmurf14 (Mar 8, 2014)

I've got a 2014 brute 750 I got 29.5 og laws on it now. I just bought some 14s and can't decide whether to go with 29.5 ol2s or 31 og laws any of yall have any advice?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Can't go wrong with either one, but I would say 31's..


----------



## papasmurf14 (Mar 8, 2014)

I got a 2"lift only thing I'm really worried about is them tearing my plastics all to hell

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

